# LGB 1600 for Circle



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello all,

This may seem a dumb question but I'm unsure of something. I found this program on line that helps with laying out/planning a track. It is called AnyRail 5. It tells me that I need 16 each LGB1600 track sections to make a complete track circle but when I go to some supplier websites such as Trainworld they sell a case of tracks which includes 12 sections.

I'm confused, (just a little bit).

I wish to make an 8' circle. How many segments will I need?


Thanks to you all


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, that is the way it works.

Smaller diameters, R1 and R2 are twelve to a circle. R3 (8' diameter) is 16 to a circle.

Chuck

If you want a wide a.sed guess, LGB's box makers could make boxes that could handle 12 pieces of track. Taller boxes would have required more investment.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Curved track sections are usually designated in degrees of curvature relative to an entire circle. 30 degree, 22.5 degree and 15 degree are common. 
360 / 30 deg = 12 sections.
360 / 22.5 deg = 16 sections
360 / 15 deg = 24 sections

http://static.maerklin.de/media.php/de/produkte/sondereditionen/lgb-tracksystem-160_large.jpg

Andrew


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

Thank you both. I'm glad that I didn't assume a case meant a full circle. I'm trying to rearrange furniture to allow for a larger circle. I hope this will be easier on my train.

Again, thank you!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Your engines will appreciate the upgrade.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If you go to LGB R5 (15' diameter) there are 24 sections to a circle. Two full boxes.

Chuck


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I would look further at prices.
http://www.reindeerpass.com/search.aspx?find=16000


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm afradi 15' would be completely out of the question. I'm getting help to move furniture for the 8' track. That's as far as I think my space will allow. 

As for the shopping I did get quote from Renee. They are very competative. Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Some engines require an 8' dia. due to their size. An R2 or 6' dia. circle works just as well. Regards, Dennis


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Some dealers will only sell full boxes of track but some other dealers will sell less than box quantities. 

Jerry


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

If there's a garden railroad club in your area, see them. Our club sells used LGB, Arist, etc, brass rail for about 25% of current list. And it works just as well as new stuff.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I would advise caution when buying used track. I once knowingly bought severely used track that came from a grocery store with a heavily used wall layout. I used most of that track on storage tracks to park rolling stock that was not being used.

While I was cautioned when I bought it and I in turn cautioned the buyer when I resold some of it, I have no way of knowing if that caution was given to future purchasers.

Some of the track I had was worn to the point of the head being worn off on the inside of curves and the track did not match up well when joined with other (or new) track.

Most of my locos have brass drivers but some have steel drivers. I suspect the brass drivers would wear the track far less than the steel drivers. Most of my trains with steel drivers are used primarily outside on stainless steel track.

Also, when buying used track, the old Aristo-Craft ties did not hold up well in the sunlight. Aristo replaced all my ties free but that was back when Aristo was still making & selling track. There may be a lot of old Aristo track with ties that are deteriorating. I have also been told by several friends that some other brands of brass track have ties that are proving not to be UV resistant.

I'm not saying not to buy used track - just look it over carefully before buying it. 

Jerry


----------

